#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Hypochondrie >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  da ich seit einiger Zeit im Forum http://www.med1.de immer häufiger mit diesem Phänomen konfrontiert werde, würde es mich interessieren, wie Ihr die hypochondrische Störung seht bzw. wie Ihr damit umgeht. Damit spreche ich vor allem diejenigen an, die als Mediziner, Pflegekräfte oder ähnliches häufiger mit dieser Störung zu tun haben.  Als ich im Herbst 1998 für 8 Wochen in einer psychosomatischen Klinik weilte, war in meiner Gruppe ein sehr lieber älterer Herr (damals mit 68 Jahren unser Senior), der stark darunter litt. Es verging kaum ein Tag, an dem er nicht irgendwelche (banalen) körperliche Symptome mit irgendeiner schwerwiegenden, wenn nicht gar tödlichen Erkrankung in Verbindung brachte. Mit dem Mann bin ich bis heute im losen Kontakt. Außer altersbedingte Arthrose, Übergewicht und etwas erhöhtem Blutdruck hat er absolut nichts. Seine Störung verfolgt ihn aber bis heute. Beim letzten Telefonat vor ca. 2 Monaten vermutete er wegen Jucken am After Darmkrebs, obwohl seine letzte Darmspiegelung erst 1/2 Jahr zurücklag. Er lässt sich aber absolut nicht von seinem Verdacht abbringen, auch nicht davon, dass er angeblich Metastasen in der Lunge und in der Leber hat. Es wurden unendlich viele Untersuchungen gemacht, und immer wieder wurde ihm versichert, dass er gesund sei. Er glaubt es aber nicht und wechselt ständig die Ärzte und die Krankenhäuser.  Bei med1 sind es überwiegend sehr junge Menschen, die alle paar Tage irgendeine andere aggressive Erkrankung bei sich im Verdacht haben (Aids, Darmkrebs, Hirntumor, Milzriss, Leukämie, MS ...).  Wie verhält man sich solchen Menschen gegenüber?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Stell ich mir sehr schwierig vor. 
Hab bis jetzt aber mit solchen Patienten noch nicht zutun gehabt, außer in leichter Form, kann also noch nicht wirklich sagen, wie ich damit umgehen würde. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha,  da bin ich ja sehr beruhigt, dass da auch Du Schwierigkeiten siehst. Nichtsdestotrotz beschäftigt mich die Frage weiterhin. Bisher war ich immer knallhart und verwies auf eine psychotherapeutische Unterstützung, weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich so hilfreich ist.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Ich denke schon das eine Therapie da sinnvoll ist, da der Leidensdruck dieser Menschen ja enorm sein muss.

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Angie! 
Hab da so meine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Hypochondern. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die meisten haben keinen so rechten Lebensinhalt bzw. sind mit ihren Lebensumständen mehr als unzufrieden. Durch die "Krankheiten" haben diese Menschen erstens immer Gesprächsstoff - denn die meisten Kontakte lassen sich ja doch ein, wenn von Schmerzen und körperlichen Beschwerden geredet wird. Außerdem ist es Beschäftigung, Verdrängung anderer Probleme und Zeitvertreib: gedanklich setzen sie sich ständig  mit dem eigenen Körper auseindander und die Arztbesuche ... 
Ich stelle solchen Menschen dann z. B. die Frage: Was wäre, wenn Du definitiv wüsstest, dass Du bis auf ein paar normale Zipperlein vollkommen gesund bist? Was würdest Du gerne machen in Deinen Leben?  Womit würdest Du Dich beschäftigen (müssen)?  Dabei geht es nicht darum die Beschwerden wegzureden oder zu banalisieren, denn dann gehen die meisten aus dem Kontakt.  
Die Beschwerden sind ja für diese Menschen real. Schon der Volksmund sagt z. B. "das liegt mir schwer im Magen" oder "es schlägt mir ins Kreuz" oder "es schnürt mir die Kehle zu", wenn etwas passiert ist im Leben, dass schwer zu verkraften ist. Ich denke da also in die psychosomatische Ecke.  
Wenn man ganz mutig ist, kann man auch die Frage stellen: "Und was ist, wenn sich bei irgendeiner Untersuchung nun tatsächlich herausstellt, dass Du z. B. Krebs hast. Geht´s Dir dann besser?" - Zugegeben - das wäre schon hart, aber um Einsicht für die Notwendigkeit einer Therapie zu wecken hilft oft nur der Hammer.  
Ich spreche wie gesagt aus Erfahrung. Eine Freundin von mir hatte Panikattacken, weil sie z. B. dachte, dass Sie bei erhötem Puls einen Herzinfarkt hat u. ä. - Nur durch eine Psychotherapie konnte Sie lernen mit Ihrer Angst umzugehen. Sie war bei einem Verhaltenstherapeuten, da es darum geht neues Verhalten im Bezug auf den eigenen Körper zu lernen.  
Lässt sich Dein Bekannter im Gespräch mit Dir auch mal auf andere Themen ein oder geht es immer nur um seine körperlichen Beschwerden? 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Leonie,  mein Bekannter beantwortet lediglich meine Fragen nach seiner Familie, nach dem Wetter u.ä., um sehr schnell wieder von seinen vermeintlich schweren Erkrankungen zu reden. Nun, der Mann ist mittlerweile in einem Alter (77), in dem eine Therapie vermutlich nichts mehr bringt. Ich seh' ihm das nach, höre mir seine Stories an, komme ihm aber nicht mit einer Therapieempfehlung (zumal er solche ja schon hinter sich hat).  Wirklich erschreckend finde ich dieses Phänomen bei so vielen jungen Leuten, also 15-25jährigen. Das Problem ist, dass sie z.B. im Magen-Darm-Forum schreiben, sich absolut nicht von ihrem Darmkrebsverdacht abbringen lassen und schon gar nicht der Meinung sind, eine Therapie könne ihnen helfen. Teilweise reagieren sie richtig sauer, wie man ihnen denn unterstellen könne, sie hätten "nicht alle Tassen im Schrank". Andere ignorieren den Rat, sich psychotherapeutische Unterstützung zu holen, sondern posten zehn Minuten später, sie hätten seit dem Vortag so ein Jucken am After, das sei ganz bestimmt Krebs im Endstadium.  Gleichzeitig sind sie im Infektionsforum und berichten von ihrem Verdacht, an AIDS erkrankt zu sein, das gleiche Spiel unter "Diverse Erkrankungen", wo es dann um einen vermeintlichen Hirntumor geht ...  :Undecided:    Hätte ich damals nicht den alten Herrn in der Klinik kennengelernt, würde ich vermuten, es handelt sich um einen Fake. So weiß ich aber, dass es diese Dauerpanik vor irgendwelchen lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen tatsächlich gibt. Schwierig ...  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Brava

Angie das in dem Forum hab ich gelesen,die steigern sich richtig rein,ich habe da gelesen weil ich seit einem Jahr Darmprobleme habe 
Was ich da las,es ist erschreckend,ich kenn leider so was nicht,ich hab nur gehört das man sich das einbildet.
Seit ich das gelesen hab war ich nicht mehr da.  
Grüssle gaby

----------


## Leonie

@Angie
Alter schützt vor Therapie nicht  :Grin:  - in der Klinik in die ich gehe, war die Älteste Patientin, die ich miterlebte über 90 Jahre!! Sie ist regelmäßig überall zu spät gekommen, konnte etliche Sachen an Körpertherapie nimmer so mitmachen, aber sie hat sich sauwohl gefühlt in der therapeutischen Gemeinschaft. So ein bis zwei über 70-jährige sind eigentlich immer da gewesen. - Sicher ist es aber nix für jedem in dem Alter und da Dein Bekannter schon Therapieerfahrung hat braucht man da auch nicht mehr so drauf drängen. Ich finde es sehr anstrengend mich mit solchen Menschen auseinanderzusetzen.  Hut ab, dass Du das ganz gut geregelt bekommst - pass aber auf Dich auf - ja? Es darf Dir auch mal zuviel sein Dir seine Geschichten anzuhören.    
@Gaby und Angie
Ich stimme Euch zu, dass es erschreckend ist, wieviele junge Menschen sich ständig mit Krankheiten (die sie zu haben glauben) intensivst beschäftigen. 
Es ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein wenig ein Zeichen der Zeit in der wir leben. Wieviel Anbindung an Ihre Familien haben junge Menschen noch? Zuwendung/Aufmerksamkeit durch Krankheit zu erhalten oder auch durch aggressives Verhalten ist anscheinend leichter, als bei den eigentlichen Bezugspersonen.  
Ich nehme mich da selbst gar net raus. Mein erster SV war auch ein Hilfeschrei - zugegeben in extremer/selbstzerstörerischer Weise, aber eben ein Schrei nach Aufmerksamkeit (gesehen werden), nach Geborgenheit und Liebe.    
Schon ver-rückt ... 
Nachdenkliche Grüße
von Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe den Thread jetzt hier mitverfolgt, ohne mich einzuschalten. Aber die Frage, die Monsti aufwirft und vielleicht auch beantwortet haben möchte, weiß ich gar nicht, ob man da eine befriedigende Antwort bekommt!? 
Zu dem med1-Forum kann ich nur für mich persönlich schreiben, daß ich da zwar auch mal mitgelesen habe, mich nie angemeldet habe und eigentlich wegen meines chronischen Abszesses in der Leistenregion Tips und Ratschläge suchte. Diese Tips, die sich die anderen, z. T. hysterischen, teils sehr jungen Leute da gaben, reichten von "alles nicht so schlimm" bis "geh sofort zu einem Onkologen, das kann Drüsenkrebs sein". 
Die User dort, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, haben in meinen Augen alle ein Geltungsbedürfnis, was sie dort in diesem Forum stillen können. Wie sonst sollte man sich die regelrechte Hysterie, die dort vorherrscht, erklären? Jeder quersitzende Pups ist Darmkrebs, jede kleine entzündete Stelle an der Haut ist Hautkrebs, irgendwelche Pocken werden als AIDS-spezifische Hautveränderungen angesehen. Kein Wunder, daß die da alle am Rad drehen, wenn man solche - zumeist auch noch ernstgemeinten - "Diagnosen" bekommt als Antwort auf eine Frage! 
Deshalb habe ich mich da ewig schon nicht mehr lesenderweise blicken lassen, weil ich auch keine Lust habe, mich über solche Sachen aufzuregen! 
Zu der Hypochondrie im allgemeinen:
Wir hatten wohl in bis jetzt jeder Praxis, in der ich tätig war, einen oder mehrere Hypochonder, mal in leichter, mal in ausgeprägterer Form.  
Wie geht man mit solchen Patienten um? 
Ganz einfach, man macht das nötigste, um eine Krankheit auszuschließen. Z.B. ein Ruhe-EKG bei Herzbeschwerden, wenn da nichts auffälliges ist und man das (die Ärztin/der Arzt) dem Patienten mitgeteilt hat, kommt in der Regel direkt die nächste "Pseudodiagnose" und somit ist man mit Hypochondern schon gut beschäftigt, wenn man es als Arzt in seiner Praxis zuläßt, daß der Patient es ausleben kann. Meine Chefinnen/Chefs haben es nicht zugelassen, haben dann gerne auch fachspezifisch weiterüberwiesen, gerade bei so gastroenterologischen Sachen und dann auch oft mit dem weiterbehandelnden Arzt telefoniert, wenn der Pat. draußen war, so daß eben nicht die 5. Koloskopie in dem gleichen Jahr gemacht worden ist, weil solche Patienten die Angewohnheit haben, ständig die Ärzte zu wechseln und man jedes Mal auf's neue wieder anfängt! 
Alles in allem ist es schwierig mit solchen Patienten richtig umzugehen, aber durchaus machbar! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich glaube nicht das wir hier im Forum auf so ein niedriges Niveau wie in dem genannten Forum herunter kommen wollen und das wir alle dies auch zu verhindern wissen. 
Gerade durch unsere sachlichen Diskussionen (bei denen natürlich auch ab und zu die Fetzen fliegen) und unser gegenseitiges aufeinander Aufpassen, durch unsere zum grössten Teil eigene Erfahrungen und unser Fachwissen (ok manche lernen den Job noch) haben wir hier eine Plattform die uns gegenseitig aufbaut und weiterbildet wie auch uns hilft bei entscheidenden Fragen andere Schritte zu wagen.

----------


## Kevin99

das oben genannte forum ist, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ein forum wo ein grosser geltungszwang herrscht, sowie eine selbstmitleidige atmosphäre.  jeder wird direkt betrauert, gedrückt und was weiß ich nicht alles.  und schreibe dort bloss nicht, dass die leute die da schreiben nur aufmerksamkeit wollen, denn dann wirst du sofort von den ganzen anderen bemitleidern angefallen..

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Kevin,  na soooooo ausschließlich stimmt das bezüglich med1 nicht. Ich bin täglich in diesem Forum (allerdings nur in einzelnen Unterforen) und sehe durchaus, dass auch sehr berechtigte Fragen kommen. Nichtsdestotrotz fällt es auf, wie manche geradezu zwanghaft bei jedem Mini-Wehwehchen gleich an das Schlimmste denken.  Sonniges Tirol-Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Woman

In dem Med 1 Forum habe ich mal kurz gelesen ,also was das für Ratschläge erteilt werden grauenhaft,und die meinen das auch noch ernst
Schlimm

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Woman,  nun, es ist ein sehr gut besuchtes Laienforum. Zudem kommt es darauf an, in welchem der Foren und in welchem Thread man sich bewegt. Es gibt durchaus auch qualifizierte Antworten und interessante Diskussionen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Woman

Was ich las,waren Fragen die Leute stellten,und ander die Anworteten als wären sie Ausgebildete Ärzte
Auch wurde aus Blähungen gleich was schlimmes gemacht.
Was auch noch schlimm ist wie einige sich schon in Krankheiten reinsteigern,und dann auch noch von den anderen bejaht werden
Das ist doch echt heftig

----------


## Monsti

Ja, woman, das passiert dort schon. Allerdings antworten dort auch einige Ärzte, wie z.B. "agnes", "Seanet7or" oder "Peterfrance". Naja, und die schreiben nun mal, wie Ärzte halt schreiben ...  :Grin:   Nichtsdestotrotz fällt es auf, wie viele junge Leute wegen jedem kleinen Zipperlein sofort an Krebs denken und sich auch mit fundierten Informationen nicht beruhigen lassen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Woman

Genau das meinte ich die steigern sich in was rein,und werden auch noch unterstützt
Das ist doch nicht in Ordnung
Von solchen Froren halt ich nichts

----------


## Monsti

Naja, unterstützt werden unsere bekannten Hypochonder dort eigentlich selten.  :Zwinker:  Lies mal genauer.  Aber darum geht's in diesem Thread eigentlich auch nicht, sondern um ein allgemeines Phänomen unter jungen Leuten, das nicht nur bei med1 auffällt. Die Frage ist: Warum ist das so?  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Klosterbruder

> Nichtsdestotrotz fällt es auf, wie viele junge Leute wegen jedem kleinen Zipperlein sofort an Krebs denken und sich auch mit fundierten Informationen nicht beruhigen lassen.

 Schau Krebskrank ist der bei dem Krebs festgestellt wurde
und Du kannst mir glaub glauben wenn ich hier jetzt sage:
"Die die Krebs haben würden lieber keinen haben" 
Gedanken sind frei und *Vorsicht* ist auch eine Eigenschaft, die unseren Kids regelmäßiger, als uns beigebracht wurde / wird. 
Warum versucht man denn schon seit Jahren, mit Versuchen das entscheidende Mittel gegen Krebs zu finden, wegen der tot bringenden Gefahr die davon ausgeht und das ist gut so.

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo Monsti, 
ich hatte in der herzklinik eine frau auf dem zimmer liegen, sie hatte einen kreislaufkolaps ansonsten ging es ihr sehr gut die ursache des zusammen bruches war wohl auch schnell gefunden, sie hatte viele stunden am stück gestanden an einem stand in der sonne und nix getrunken, nun nach knap 8 std. hat ihr körper sich dafür gerächt.
ich lag neben ihr mit einer überwachung die mich mit der übervollen intensivstation verband, ich kassenpatientin sie privat, dadruch kam der prof. 2 mal täglich rein und jedesmal bettelte sie ihn auch um solch ein überwachungsgerät an, er erklärte ihr immer und immer wieder warum das bei ihr nicht nötig sei, worauf sie dann nach ein paar tagen sehr unwirsch reagierte von wegen kasse und privat
nun, denn bei mir wurden sehr viel und auch sehr unangenehme untersuchungen gemacht um die ursache des herzstillstandes zu finden und alle untersuchungen wollte sie auch haben aber nicht eine davon konnte sie durchsetzen, als ich dann den termin zur EPU bekam und ich diesen nicht wollte, daich es kenne und nicht toll finde bettelte mich die frau richtig an, sie bot mir geld wenn ich doch nur die untersuchung machen lassen würde und sie mitnehmen würde damit sie sehen könne wie schlimm das sei und dann ihren bekannten davon erzählen könne so als wäre es bei ihr gemacht worden..........................ich musste die untersuchung machen lassen und als der prof im zimmer war rief sie immer zu mir fragen sie ihn fragen sie ihn, also nach 10 tagen war ich so fertig von dieser person das selbst der prof ausgerastet ist und hat sie sofort entlassen
sie warf mir dann vor das ich schuld sei und sie meine untersuchungen die ihr zustehen würden bezahlen würde und und und zum schluß fragte sie nach meiner tel-nr. die ich ihrn icht gab und gab mir ihre adresse und bat um bericht, sie lief mir vor kurzem in der stadt über die füße und sie erkannte mich sofort, ich sie erst nicht das war 2005 bis ich dahinter kam wer sie ist, ich redete mich mit meinem 2 schlaganfall raus und das ich alles vergessen haben es täte mir leid und bin weiter gegangen. 
ich denke  so wie ich diese frau, verheiratet und eine tochter, kennen gelernt habe das diese menschen schlimm dran sind, sie kommen nicht aus diesem karusell raus, und weder mit genauer aufklärung noch mit netten worten oder auch mit ganz klaren worten und der sofortigen entlassung und das alles durch viele ärzte, NIX konnte sie beruhigen..............es muss schlimm sein ständig unter solch einem druck zu stehen.
ich hätte ihr gerne geholfen, aber wie?? 
ich für mich musste sehr schnell feststellen egal was ich sagte, sie drehte es für sich zum schlimmsten und ich hatte keine chance im gegenteil ich dachte schon ich mach alles nur noch schlimmer, schon alleine durch meine anwesenheit in dem zimmer. sie tat und tut mir leid, aber ich kann damit nicht umgehen und vermeide solche kontakte sehr schnell. 
feige von mir :Huh?:  kann sein ich habe nicht die kraft und nicht das wissen diesen menschen zu helfen, alle achtung an die die es können oder versuchen, und hier möchte ich dich auch bitten paß auf dich auf!!!! sie können einen aussaugen 
lieben gruß und alles gute
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Elke,  Du hast Recht, wenn man sich anbietet, saugen sie einen aus. Ich kenne das, zumal ich drei seeeehr anhängliche Kandidatinnen haben, die mich ständig anrufen. Meine Tel.-Nr. haben sie aufgrund unserer Homepage. Nichtsdestotrotz tun mir diese Leute sehr leid. Es muss doch grausam sein, hinter jedem Wehwehchen ständig eine tödliche Erkrankung zu vermuten! Klar, ich kenne sowas auch von einigen wenigen älteren Leuten, aber mich erschreckt es, dass es bei blutjungen, überwiegend wohl kerngesunden Menschen so auffällig um sich greift. Naja, vielleicht liegt's ja einfach daran, dass junge Leute eher im Internet sind.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mich erst ehute hier in diesem Forum angemeldet und das eigentlich erstmal nur wegen dieses eine Threads denn ich bin einer derjenigen, die diese Erkrankung haben. Ich bin ein hypochonder und das meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht zu knapp. 
Ich bin allerdings keiner dieser Hypochonder, der wegen jedem Zwicken zum Arzt rennt, über diese Schwelle bin ich hinweg. Ich bin aktuell viel mehr einer derjenigen, die das ganze hauptsächlich mit sich allein ausmachen. Ich merke auch, das sich die Krankheit langsam steigert und komplexer wird. 
Nur um das klarzustellen, ich bin kein depressiver Mensch und ich bin auch nicht suizidgefährdet, sondern einfach nur gedanklich krank.  
Die Ironie hierbei ist, das ich weiss, das ich mir Krankheiten einbilde, aber mit dem Wissen allein ist es nicht getan. Der Verstand macht trotzdem, was er will und läßt mich an mir selbst zweifeln. 
Wenn ich mir etliche Stunden einrede, das ich beispielsweise keinen Lungekrebs habe (ist grad meine aktuelle Erkrankung) sondern das es nur ein Teil meiner Hypochondrie ist, sagt mir aber mein Verstand aber, das es ein tödlicher Fehler sein kann wenn ich mich ausgerechnet jetzt irre. Und schon ist jeder gute Gedanke dahin. 
Hypochondrie ist eindeutig etwas psychosomatisches und das Produkt einer Phantasie, von der ich nie wusste das ich sie habe. 
Ich habe im Kopf schon so viele Kranklheiten gehabt, das ich die Listen mit Symptomen für fast jede Erkrankung mittlerweile fast auswendig kenne. 
Viele Grüße 
Andi

----------


## artincsandra

An Monsti  
Hi, bitte schau mal in mein Profil ... ! 
Hypochondrie ist für mich nicht gleich psychosomatisch. Das mit dem Darmkrebs hat der ältere Herr nicht richtig verabeiten können. Offensichtlich befindet er sich in einer Umbruchsituation, die er nicht richtig einordnen kann. Er hat vergessen wer er ist und sucht nach Hilfe von außen. Dass er vorgibt Krankheiten zu haben heißt, dass er Angst hat nochmal und immer wieder an z.B. Darmkrebs oder Ähnlichem leiden zu müssen.
Er ist schon alt und will wahrscheinlich endlich Ruhe haben.  
Die bekommt er aber nicht, wenn er sich nicht mit sich auseinandersetzt. 
Wenn du guten Kontakt mit ihm aufbaust und vielleicht an die Orte mit ihm gehst wo er Schreckliches erleiden musste gibte es eine Chance auf einen ruhigen Abschied. Ich denke, dass er den langsam aber sicher braucht, um in Frieden leben zu können und schöne Momente kommen wieder auf. 
lg artincsandra

----------


## artincsandra

Genau !

----------


## lucy230279

hallo atrincsandra, 
komm nicht ganz hinterher..
dein letzter beitrag:  

> Genau !

 wem gilt der? 
außerdem möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass monsti keine userin dieses forums mehr ist und dir somit auch net antworten wird

----------


## artincsandra

> hallo atrincsandra, 
> komm nicht ganz hinterher..
> dein letzter beitrag: 
> wem gilt der? 
> außerdem möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass monsti keine userin dieses forums mehr ist und dir somit auch net antworten wird

 Hab jetzt den Überblick verloren. Irgendein Idiot meinte das halt wegen Hypochondrie, psychosomatisch = Einbildung und der Meinung bin ich absolut nicht. Gibt da ne ganze Welt von Unterschieden.   :laughter01:  :angry_shut_up:  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :drawing_heart:   
 Gruß   !     :Smiley:       und Ciao

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hab jetzt den Überblick verloren. Irgendein Idiot meinte das halt wegen Hypochondrie, psychosomatisch = Einbildung und der Meinung bin ich absolut nicht. Gibt da ne ganze Welt von Unterschieden.    
>  Gruß   !          und Ciao

 @artincsandra  *VORSICHT keine Beleidigungen!!! * Auch wenn du hier niemanden "direkt" angesprochen haben magst!!!Lies dir bitte mal die Forumsregeln durch. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

hey artincsandra, 
keine ahnung, wen du meinst, aber ich würde dich bitten, hier niemanden als idioten zu betiteln, nur weil dir seine meinung nicht passt. 
danke

----------


## katzograph

Hallo an alle, 
ich bin zwar gerade von pianoman zum "Wissenschaftsfeind" befördert worden, möchte aber doch auf die neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse hinweisen : 
Hypochodrie (also die einebildetete Krankheit) ist eine richtige Krankheit, wenn auch "nur" der Seele. Die Kranken leiden sehr und können die eingebildeten Krankheiten mit der Zeit auch tatsächlich zu Ausbruch kommen lassen. (nur die Symptome)  
Es ist also durchaus angebracht, diese Leute als tatsächlich krank anzuerkennen.
Ich geb zu, die geben machmal durch aus Anlaß zum Schmunzeln, aber der Hintergrund ist ernst. Ich fürchte, ich weiß auch nichts besseres als eine Psychotherapie.
Jedenfalls ist es völlig unproduktiv, denen zu sagen, stellt euch nicht so an. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo an alle, ich bin zwar gerade von pianoman zum "Wissenschaftsfeind" befördert worden

  *  @katzograph, 
diese Behauptung entbehrt jeder Grundlage!
Du wurdest in keinster Weise NAMENTLICH in dem oben gemeinten Beitrag/ Thema erwähnt! 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Ravenna

"herr doctor, der hypchonder von zimmer 3 ist gestorben!"
"jetzt uebertreibt er aber"  :c_laugh: 
@katzograph: ich finde gut das du hier darauf aufmerksam machst das es sich um eine krankheit handelt.  
zur ursache von hypochondrie bei jungen menschen mag vielleicht beitragen, das medien und umfeld uns gerne angst machen. 
und bei vielen ist es halt so, man liesst was, oder sieht einen bericht im fernsehen und faengt an darueber nach zu denken. irgendwann wird der gedanke zu einer fixen idee. 
ich habe als kind eine robin hood folge gesehen, in der leprakranke vorkamen. meine gedanken kreisten jahre um das thema lepra. ich habe allerdings nicht vermutet ich haette es, sondern hatte angst ich kriege es.
nunja, hat mich halt sehr beschaeftigt...  :laughter01:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hab da mal eine Frage. 
Was ist eigentlich das Gegenteil von Hypochondrie?
Eine Hyperchondrie gibts ja eigentlich nicht.
Wenn jemand auch bei schlimmen Verletzungen oder Symptomen keinerlei Gesundheitsgefährdung sieht, wäre dies ja das Extrem in die andere Richtung. Hat dies keinen "Krankheitswert"? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Pianoman

Hypo (griechisch: unter) bezieht sich auf chondros (Knorple, Korn),  Hypochondrie bedeutet *wörtlich* "unterm Knorpel (Rippe)", ist also eine Ortsbezeichnung, und meint *sinngemäß* (zur Zeit der Wortbildung in der Antike) undefinierbare Beschwerden in der Region unter dem Rippenbogen - also an Galle, Leber, Magen -.  "Hypo" ist hier kein quantitatives Präfix, sondern eine Präposition.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Pianoman, 
danke für die Erklärung. 
Gibt es denn ein Wort für die Abweichung ins Extrem, (zur Abgrenzung des Normalen) dass das Pendant in die gegensätzliche Richtung zur Hypochondrie ist? 
MfG Ulrike

----------


## Ravenna

ich denke so was nennt man schlichtweg verdraengung oder angst vorm artztbesuch.
"nein ich hab keine schmerzen bin kern gesund...nein ich hab keine schmerzen, bin kerngesund... nein ich hab........"

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ja, aber egal wie weit es in die extrem andere Richtung geht, wird dies nicht als behandlungsbedürftige Störung angesehen.

----------


## Ravenna

ich weiss nicht, vielleicht doch, aber da diese personen nicht zum arzt gehen, egal wie schlecht es ihnen geht, woher sollen die aerzte dann wissen das ne stoerung vorlliegt? sie kennen den patienten schliesslich nicht.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Das bei psychischen Störungen die Krankheitseinsicht oft fehlt ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn bei Jemandem regelmäßig die erste Frage eines Arztes lauten würde : "Warum kommen sie erst jetzt?"  Könnte dies ein Hinweis sein. Bloß ein Hinweis auf eine Störung, die es offiziell nicht gibt, hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter.

----------


## Ravenna

> Das bei psychischen Störungen die Krankheitseinsicht oft fehlt ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Aber wenn bei Jemandem regelmäßig die erste Frage eines Arztes lauten würde : "Warum kommen sie erst jetzt?"  Könnte dies ein Hinweis sein. Bloß ein Hinweis auf eine Störung, die es offiziell nicht gibt, hilft wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter.

 ooops  :embarrassed_cut:  kommt mirbekannt vor..

----------


## Susanne123

hallo,  
bin neu hier und hab seit einiger ein problem: hypochondrie! ich werd noch wahnsinnig und meinem freund geht das auch schon aufn sack  :Sad:  
ich bilde mir ständig ein, dass ich eine schlimme krankheit nach der nächsten habe. 
das ganze fing eigentlich so richtig vor einem halben jahr an. ich bin mit einer magenschleimhautentzündung ins krankenhaus gekommen und mir gings total scheiße. war richtig fertig und hab ständig geheult, weil ich dachte nu ist es vorbei, dabei war es doch eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. ich habs ja überstanden. doch kurzdanach hatte ich schon wieder etwas: probleme mit meiner brustwirbelsäule, fehlstellung. war deswegen zum orthopäden und zur krankengymnastik und hab auch zuhause(!!) das ganze durchgezogen, damit es meinem rücken und insbesondere meiner bws wieder gut ging, aber als das alles nach 2 bis 3 wochen noch nichts gebracht hat, war ich völlig verzweifelt..ich dachte die ganze zeit daran, dass es doch was anderes wäre..dachte an herzproblem (weil es ja in der brust so weh tat) hatte auch ständig angst davor, deswegen abzuklappen usw.. ich hab das ganze wieder irgendwie in griff bekommen. hab ab und an noch n bisschen rückenschmerzen, aber lässt sich ertragen.  
doch seit einiger zeit leide ich an ständigen kopfschmerzen und meine kopfhaut tut auch irgendwie weh. meine ärztin meinte, dass käme von der hws. das die kopfschmerzen daher kommen, kann ich ja irgendwie noch glauben, aber woher kommt der schmerz von der kopfhaut? ist das was ernstes, hab ich vllt. kopfhautkrebs? O.O oder was anderes schlimmes? klingt vllt. etwas komisch, aber ich meine diese fragen völlig ernst!!!  :Sad:  ich hab angst vor schlimmen krankheiten, zumal mein vater vor 8 jahren an krebs erkrankt ist - er hat ihn aber besiegt. könnte es dennoch sein, dass mir das auch passieren könnte?  
würde mich über eine antwort von euch freuen! 
lg, susi

----------


## fröschlein

Hallo Susanne, 
ist zwar wirklich ziemlich krank, aber es geht noch vielen anderen Menschen wie Dir.
Habe da selber seit ungefähr vier Jahren. Rede mir ständig selber ein, das ich einen Herzinfarkt bekomme.
Uhnzählige Male war ich Nachts schon im Krankenhaus, weil ich dachte es ist soweit. Danach ist die Ernüchterung natürlich immer groß. Kein Infarkt, alles ok. Ich glaube, das ich den Grund für meine Störung kenne. Meine Mutter lag fast ein Jahr im Krankenhaus als ich zwölf Jahre alt war. Tumor am Hirnstamm. Fünf Mal wurde Sie operiert, ich war ständig bei Ihr im Krankenhaus. Was ich da alles erlebt und gesehen habe, hat sich meiner Meinung nach in meinem Kopf so verankert, das ich mir jetzt nur schlimme Krankheiten einbilde. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich dann meinem Opa beim Sterben zugesehen. Habe Ihn über fünf Monate begleitet. Eigentlich nur eine kl. Op. Aus der wurde dann ein Koma mit Hirnschlag, danach Krankenhauskeim, Lähmung, Luftröhrenschnitt bis zum Lungenversagen und nach erneuter OP ist er nicht mehr aufgewacht. Bin nun auf dem Stand, das ich mein Leben so sehr liebe, das ich keine schlimme Krankheit bekommen möchte, deswegen bei jeder Kleinigkeit direkt zum Arzt und alles abklären lassen. Naja glauben will ich es trotzdem nie, das alles ok ist. Werde mir jetzt einen Psychologen suchen. Das ist wirklich zu anstrengend, und man verpasst so viel schöne Dinge im Leben weil man so depressiv wird. Du weißt ja, es heißt, Gedanken können Berge versetzen. Also denk possitiv. Hol Dir das Buchb: Rechtes Atmen und Rechtes Denken........ hat mir (zumindest ein bisschen) geholfen. 
Liebe Grüße
Alida

----------


## Susanne123

hallo fröschlein, 
ohje das tut mir leid für dich :/ hmm.. ich habe auch vor mir hilfe eines psycholgen zuholen.. alleine werde ich das wohl nicht schaffen  :Sad:  ach mensch, bin doch erst 20 und habe schon solche probs..  
hab mal im internet nach diesem buch geschaut, aber nichts gefunden. :S

----------

